# Went fishing with my Grandpa Thursday



## lrc (Jun 25, 2012)

Work has been wide open the past 2yrs and working 50+ a week has really put a damper on my fishing...

That all changes today...










































All in all, 3 mid to upper slot Redfish and 4 keeper Pompano! We threw back 1 ~30" red and broke off a 40+ inch red at the high water line! Also the smallest pompano I've ever caught...
I will be most definitely be doing this more often...


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Great Report!!!


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

nothing better than a great fishing trip with your grandpa, and nothing better to a grandpa better than a fishing trip with his grandson. I've been there and am here. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Nice job guys!!

Bigdaddysdieselservice 8507365478


----------



## tigershark (Oct 16, 2007)

great report! looks like a fun day fishing with family can't beat that


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## yxlr8urlife (Sep 7, 2013)

nice reds :thumbsup: !!

p.s. looks like your cat is trying to take your fish :laughing:


----------



## lrc (Jun 25, 2012)

yxlr8urlife said:


> nice reds :thumbsup: !!
> 
> p.s. looks like your cat is trying to take your fish :laughing:


Wanda gets a little pushy if we wait too long to clean her fish... :thumbsup:


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

Great Catch! Mind if i ask wherebouts you fellas were at? Im thinking somewhere off Ft Pickens but the beaches all look the same w/o landmarks.


----------



## ric hamm (Mar 21, 2013)

Awesome haul! What kind of bait?


----------



## lrc (Jun 25, 2012)

MrPhoShiz said:


> Great Catch! Mind if i ask wherebouts you fellas were at? Im thinking somewhere off Ft Pickens but the beaches all look the same w/o landmarks.


Johnson Beach pavilion or a little east thereabout w/ peeled shrimp on a 2/0 circle hook...


----------



## lrc (Jun 25, 2012)

MrPhoShiz said:


> Great Catch! Mind if i ask wherebouts you fellas were at? Im thinking somewhere off Ft Pickens but the beaches all look the same w/o landmarks.


Johnson Beach pavilion or a little east thereabout w/ peeled shrimp on a 2/0 circle hook...


----------

